# HUGE trade about to happen; Western Conference getting scary!



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3232862

Guys, the better teams in the west are getting better by the trade.

Do you feel that the Rockets need to pull the trigger on something?

Gasol was a blockbuster trade. O'Neal could be an even bigger one.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3232862


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it's not a very good trade for the Suns. It however preserves Shaq's record of making the playoffs for every season that he has in the league. 

(Coming back to back up Yao in the ASG next year? haha)

I don't see us making any trade. Nothing major anyway.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hate the West, why cant the gulf coast be a little more east....


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

The situation with TMac is lame.

We didn't need him. Now we need him. We did well without him. We do well with him.

Should we move TMac?

Base your opinions on a long term (from now to playoffs) situation, not off of the recent good play he is having.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Will there be any trades for the Rockets? It's possible. Big trades? I don't think so. 

The trade doesn't sound like a good idea. We'll see what happens.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope SOMETHING happens.

We need new life in this club. Even though we've been winning, we are still out of the playoffs right now!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Just out of curiosity...would you do a Odom-Battier swap?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

shaq makes the suns worse. that is a great trade for the rockets if it actually happens.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

what are you worried about, have you seen shaq play lately?? oh wait he hasnt..........this makes the suns worse, rox could never guard marion, now the suns are less athletic, and a slower team......run and gun teams give rox fits......this is a good thing. SUns lost a 3 pt shooter, good defender, good rebounder, great finisher for an old has been who will give you 20 quality min a night if you're lucky.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> shaq makes the suns worse. that is a great trade for the rockets if it actually happens.


i agree getting shaq and ridding marion means instead of all 5 up the court in 2 seconds u gotta wait till the shot clock gets down to about 10 before shaq crosses half court meaning the suns will essentially be playing 4 on 5


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I have no idea why Phoenix did this, Shaq isn't the same player anymore, He's not physical as befour also fat and slow now.

The Suns would be better off with Shawn Marion, actually could set the Suns back.

everyone knew that Phoenix and G.S style basketball is Rockets biggest weakness because of the speed and small players, well no longer as suns,warrios just picked up shaq and webber.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's good for improving Suns D but slows down their O a lot.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL if the Shaq move happens it weakens the Suns and it also means they are stuck with a huge contract that has 2 years left.

I seriously think the Suns are not gonna make the 8 if they pull this deal.
They are only 6 games out of 9th. THey will fall


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Bad bad trade for the Suns. This looks like a desperate trade.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Bad bad trade for the Suns. *This looks like a desperate trade*.


its like the suns are just being trigger happy and jumping at anything being offered to them maybe they've got a clone of Isiah as GM? maybe we could get nash for like rafer bonzi and some others, heck if the shaq trade happens i wouldnt be surprised if they traded nash to us for those players PLUS the suns would thrown in a 1st round pick.

this trade would just be so detrimental to the suns and its not as though people get younger, but as shaq proved they get fatter (i still respect the guy ALOT)


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome back to the West Shaq. yeah well just have to see how this trade turns out


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Maybe this will push us toward making a deal for artest


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Just out of curiosity...would you do a Odom-Battier swap?


That would fit Rick's offense more but I have a hard time giving up our perimeter defensive specialist for Odom. Maybe if we could dump Mike James contract as part of the deal I would consider it. Maybe Battier/James/Francis -for- Odom/Turiaf.

As far as the Shaq thing goes, this doesn't impact Houston until we make the playoffs and potential face Phoenix. Houston certainly isn't going to catch Phoenix in the standings so there is nothing left to talk about on this board. Not diss'in your thread PO, just trying to make a point.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Maybe this will push us toward making a deal for artest


I would be down for this, but anything longer then 2 years I jsut dont see it working out. Artest has a short shelf life.

But at the expense of a few players on the roster, I would be willing to make something happen.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I think Artest's shelf life is worth the risk. Right now we are stuck as a perennial first round exit team. Since we dont even have the assets to pull of a Gasol type deal, Artest may be the only player cheap and talented enough to make us a second round team


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> The situation with TMac is lame.
> 
> We didn't need him. Now we need him. We did well without him. We do well with him.
> 
> ...


I think its better to keep him. I really doubt we could get equal value back.


----------

